

I created a Google Spreadsheet app that sends bulk SMS - samwize

I learnt about Google Apps Script, and hacked up a Spreadsheet app that send SMS.<p>I call it SMS Spreader. It can be found in Google Docs template gallery. Will like some comment on my first app with Apps Script :)<p>http://blog.just2us.com/2011/08/sms-spreader-run-sms-campaigns-using-google-spreadsheet/
======
vnchr
Not so subtly requires signing up with your service...I mean, that's not all
bad but it's only half a solution as posted. Still quite cool for DIY mobile
marketers who are willing to spand 3.5 cents per SMS.

~~~
samwize
Signing up with Hoiio SMS API is a pre-requisite. I won't call that half a
solution :)

